# pre-wax cleansers-



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

just wondering what pre-wax cleansers you guys have, as I seem to be collecting these as fast as I am waxes. Have now got:

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid 
Blackfire GEP
Carlack NSC
Dodo juice LPL
p21s/r222 Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser
Pinnacle Paintwork Cleansing lotion
RG Signature Series pre-wax cleanser
Victoria Wax Deep cleanser
Wolfgang Paintwork Polish Enhancer


I was thinking to buy AF Rejuvenate next but just concerned about the abbrasives.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

you need to open your own wax company lol chewy


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

could i borrow the blackfire


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> you need to open your own wax company lol chewy


I forgot ive also got the lusso oro revitalising Creme as well new and un used


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

can i borrow the lusso instead


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> can i borrow the lusso instead


What's wrong with the vics?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i used duragloss pre cleaner for my winter prep was real good finish, before sealing the paint .Cheap aswell wasnt too abrasive imo


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

From duragloss ive only tried their shampoo that you recommended- really liked it and the great smell ended up getting a gallons worth from motorgeek with the 20% offer they had in December


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

the pre cleaner and 105 sealant left an amazing finish mate,before topping with the pinnacle wax.I just ordered a bmd sample wax gettign the bug now


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome:thumb: how are you finding Pinnacle Sig series II- I love the smell but I haven't used it enough to properly judge it. I'm looking forward to trying it over the pinnacle paintwork cleansing lotion.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

lovely wax on my blue paint,but im most impressed with obsession wax euphoric at the moment,plus take a look at the bmd section a third off most waxes etc


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh I forgot- today i washed my mums car - blue metallic - I used up all the blue velvet that you gave me- it looked ace:thumb: I applied it over 1 x coat of Britemax Extreme Elements (sealant) . I didn't really enjoy the application of the Britemax but it needs using up, the dodo blue velvet afterwards made it all worthwile though. A lovely wax and nice to use it on a blue coloured car as well. Thanks mate


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> What's wrong with the vics?


go on then i'll borrow that one as well:lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> i used duragloss pre cleaner for my winter prep was real good finish, before sealing the paint .Cheap aswell wasnt too abrasive imo


which one


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

no problem at all,i just got crystal mist,and prima slick which smells lush


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

now a days there seems to be products being classed as glazes which basically are pre waxes.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i think it just duragloss pre cleaner mate on ccs uk website


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

pre cleaner 2. have you tried the swirl mark remover ?. was really impressed with it.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

sorry pre cleaner 2 yes vgood stuff,no havent tried that ,but i rate duragloss highly and the stuff is so cheap for the quality,the shampoo,105 sealant and 111 on top amazing finish


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

try the swirl remover after the pre cleaner 2, its brilliant. durogloss have some great products but seems to be forgotten now a days.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Totally agree but they don't advertise well imo,onto bmd waxes next for me


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Totally agree but they don't advertise well imo,onto bmd waxes next for me


yea sort of lost there way when the guy (cant remember his name) lost his battle with cancer. hearing good things about bmd. will have to try this year.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ur in for a treat then! BMD Sirius is my favourite on my blue Audi but have three more to try! Who sells Duragloss?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Who sells Duragloss?


Serious Performance, who also happen to make an excellent pre-wax cleaner :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> Serious Performance, who also happen to make an excellent pre-wax cleaner :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


under rated product is the sp paint cleaner, a great price as well


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Wouldn't be without it now, fantastic stuff the only thing I don't like is the pump dispenser I'd rather squirt it from a flip top

I do fancy trying the car chem cleaner though


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Wouldn't be without it now, fantastic stuff the only thing I don't like is the pump dispenser I'd rather squirt it from a flip top
> 
> I do fancy trying the car chem cleaner though


I didn't get on with there deep clean polish , if that's the one you want you can have it .


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Karl woods said:


> I didn't get on with there deep clean polish , if that's the one you want you can have it .


Nice offer buddy thanks, I was just after the pre wax cleanser though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have SP wax cleanser; Pinnacle and BMD is on its way from AndyA4TDI


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Camerashy, don't you already have the pinnacle cleansing lotion from the Pinnacle Sizzling shine kit that you got from motorgeek?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

please, remind me - why i would use one after say a polish like "Meguiars Ultimate Polish", which says on the bottle "pre-wax glaze"?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Greymda, I have the Megs UP- it's good but id only ever apply a wax over it (or a proper glaze) due to its oily nature.

I once polished with megs UC, followed by megs UP then topped with FK1000 (which as most people will tell you is very durable/ hard wearing) .

The FK1000 over megs UP gave me about 2 months durability so I would tend to follow with a glaze or wax due to the oily nature of Megs UP- just my experience though


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

understood. thanks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve was the chap at Duragloss, a gent and proper bloke


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Camerashy, don't you already have the pinnacle cleansing lotion from the Pinnacle Sizzling shine kit that you got from motorgeek?


Yes. Chewy, had it as part of the kit
Also have Werkstat Prime
Dave


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I do love a good cleanser, I think at one point I had 10.

Lusso on corrected dark paint is immense. 

Cleansing wise, Werkstat Prime and strong were by and far the strongest and best and left a base layer for further products. I'm desperate for a bottle. 

By machine, Lime Prime is so good, spreads and works better than any other cleanser, whilst biting really well.

I've used too many!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a couple 

Blackfire gloss enhancing polish 
Auto finesse rejuvenate 
Auto finesse tough prep
Swissvax cleaner fluid - normal and medium 
Polish angel Palm balm
Polish angel escalate lotion 
Polish angel invincible


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Y'all need some Perficio in your lives. lol. Shame you can't buy it anymore though.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My collection 

Britemax #4 
Dodo Juice LP
Dodo Juice LPP
Dodo Juice LPL
Victoria Wax Deep Cleanse
Victoria Wax Lite Cleanse
Swissvax Clean Fluid prewax 
Prima Amigo 
Zymol HD - Cleanse 
Poorboys Black Hole
Poorboys White Diamond 
Supernatural Micro Prime 
Lusso RC 

Also I have tried Blackfire , Wolfgang , Pinnacle , CG EZ Creme , CG WMF , CG Glosworks , P21s , Meg's DCP , RG .


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

May i but in and just ask what is the need for these pre wax cleaners? Relative newb here. All this talk is making me wanna try it out. Cheers


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Not used a pre-wax cleanser before but gonna start 
just a silly question though?
is application better with a DA or by hand?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Not used a pre-wax cleanser before but gonna start
> just a silly question though?
> is application better with a DA or by hand?


Yes , you can use most prewax by machine but some prewax like p21s and LPL runny better to use it by hand to avoid splatter .


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

First time I used a cleanser even the misuses said "oh shiny " which roughly translates to

I know I keep banging on about you cleaning your car, but my well hung partner in life that looks very reflective 

The sp one I used by hand and was shocked how much dirt came out and that's after a good wash and roll


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah but how did the car look doug???


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Steve was the chap at Duragloss, a gent and proper bloke


he was, remember talking to him a few times when they first started


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Yeah but how did the car look doug???


rubbish


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

With AIO cleaners that contain abrasives, then a machine may well be useful, 
however with chemical PWCs, the need for a machine is diminished. You simply 
need to apply enough potion to do its chemical magic and buff it off. With any
oxidisation, you may need to use a robust pad to remove it. That's why I use 
pads from Serious Performance with their PWC.

If you follow that link, do note that the pads on display were very thoroughly
cleaned before continuing, hence my advocating buying multiple packs of pads.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## miror concept (Sep 4, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> just wondering what pre-wax cleansers you guys have, as I seem to be collecting these as fast as I am waxes. Have now got:
> 
> Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid
> Blackfire GEP
> ...


SONAX XTREME Polish & Wax 3 http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/sonax-xtreme-polish-wax-3/prod_1285.html 
This is a highly effective polish for polishing off weathered paint layers and for restoring dull colours, whilst at the same time adding some basic protection. Manufactured using extremely fine aluminium oxide powder this gently polishes scratches caused by car washes, fingernails and other signs of normal wear.
The new Hybrid NetProtection Technology produces an unparalleled brilliant shine accompanied by an outstanding lotus effect. For this, special organic substances have been combined with inorganic components to a durable, weatherproof network that enhances the colour of the polished paintwork optimally.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

One that's not been mentioned here but I'm surprised it hasn't is Clearkote Moose Machine Glaze. Ok so it's classed more as a glaze rather than a pre wax cleanser but IMO it should not be ignored.

I was late to the party trying this. After reading about this for many years on here, I finally bought a bottle last year. Used it on my metallic red RCZ and it's brilliant. Very, very straight forward to use. You can use it when it's sunny without any removal issues. It leaves a very wet look to the paint and really brings out the flake in the paint. I've used it by machine and by hand and both give excellent results. It's such an easy product to use by hand. It's really become one of my favourite pre waxing products.

My other favourites are:

Dodo Lime Prime (by machine it's fantastic - love the oily nature of it and the wet look)

AF Rejuvenate (great base for AF waxes)

Werkstat Prime (great deep cleaner)

I also have R222 cleanser which I have yet to use.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

red moose is an excellent product and will never be without,try the yellow moose on top of it for that bit more another product i wont be without


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> With AIO cleaners that contain abrasives, then a machine may well be useful,
> however with chemical PWCs, the need for a machine is diminished. You simply
> need to apply enough potion to do its chemical magic and buff it off. With any
> oxidisation, you may need to use a robust pad to remove it. That's why I use
> ...


i,ve always found that pre cleaners work better and leave a superior finish if used by machine, whether it contains abrasives or not.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> i,ve always found that pre cleaners work better and leave a superior finish if used by machine, whether it contains abrasives or not.


Agreed


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

R0B said:


> Agreed


Prove it!

There are times when claims made here need challenging, and this is one of
them. If the cleaning is chemical and you can remove the crud with the correct
tools by hand, where does a machine improve matters? If there were abrasives
involved, my challenge would disappear. My point being that you absolutely do
not need a machine to achieve clean paint! Note: I not talking about swirl
removal or reduction, just very clean paint!

If I can achieve "wow" moments with disabled hands, and I've posted enough
evidence of this over the years, why destroy any possible ambitions of those 
who don't have these tools? Stuff and nonsense!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

A machine can do a far better job than by hand. To get the same / similar results by hand will take hours and hours and hours of hard work. I know because I did all work on my car by hand for years before I got a DA. Yes you can get good results by hand. Results that you can stand back and admire and get a "wow" moment. A machine however gives far far better results in a shorter amount of time and with less effort.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Prove it!
> 
> There are times when claims made here need challenging, and this is one of
> them. If the cleaning is chemical and you can remove the crud with the correct
> ...


Okay then, having met you at Matts place let me know next time your over their, I will come over and you can split a panel you do one half by hand and I will do the other by machine.

You can then do one of your write ups and disprove my opinion for all to see on here.

Easy solve :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> There are times when claims made here need challenging, and this is one of
> them. If the cleaning is chemical and you can remove the crud with the correct
> tools by hand, where does a machine improve matters? *If there were abrasives
> involved, my challenge would disappear.*
> ...


You don't need abrasives Steve. 

A polish doesn't need to contain abrasives to polish paint when using a machine. The abrasive action of the foam pad is sufficient on its own to polish paint and remove very minor defects provided a lubricant is present. A non-abrasive chemical cleanser would be a perfect lubricant in this instance and allow polishing of the paint - even water would act as a lubricant and allow polishing by machine! :doublesho (I kid you not :lol

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good post Alan as always. Some products come alive via machine. Glazes and filling products especially, cleansers more so. 

Something like rejuvenate or similar. SP cleanser, vice deep cleanse and similar worked far superior via machine. The pad was unusable after one panel. To recreate that by hand, 1, it would take forever and 2, I'd be knackered before reaching the end!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

gally said:


> Good post Alan as always. Some products come alive via machine. Glazes and filling products especially, cleansers more so.
> 
> Something like rejuvenate or similar. SP cleanser, vice deep cleanse and similar worked far superior via machine. The pad was unusable after one panel. To recreate that by hand, 1, it would take forever and 2, *I'd be knackered before reaching the end!*




but you'd have some big arms on you:lol:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Srp for me spent a fortune on sales hype but srp is the king njoi....


----------

